# The Women's March!



## Leen (Jan 22, 2017)

I was able to go the Women's March in Minnesota and it was fantastic. 60,000 people joined in, from small children to elderly folks in walkers/wheelchairs. Such a great feeling of unity and love. 

Were you able to go to the Women's March in your city? Share your experience!



_**If you don't have anything nice to say in this post, please don't comment at all.**_


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 22, 2017)

hmmm I heard that they were having one in my area. I would have loved to go see, it's only sometimes you get to experience these kind of things lol 
But I saw it on the news and man there was a lot of people 0-0


----------



## piske (Jan 22, 2017)

Leen said:


> I was able to go the Women's March in Minnesota and it was fantastic. 60,000 people joined in, from small children to elderly folks in walkers/wheelchairs. Such a great feeling of unity and love.
> 
> Were you able to go to the Women's March in your city? Share your experience!
> 
> ...



I'm in MN and I wish I had known about it sooner, I totally would have been there too. I was very proud to see these marches all across the country and the world~ democratic protest at its finest imo.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

Meh. It's nice they're peacefully protesting. Even though it won't change anything.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2017)

It was peaceful. So I think it's good on them for using their right to protest


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 22, 2017)

I think people coming together where it do no harm to others,  is a positive thing. I would probably attend  if able.


----------



## Envy (Jan 22, 2017)

Unfortunately I was not able to attend any. I live in a small town. As far as I know, there wasn't one here. =(

I'm very happy for these protests, though. To say they do "nothing" is ignorant. On election night my image of this country was completely shattered, replaced with the idea that we live in a nation of hating everyone that's labeled "different". I felt like dirt. I no longer felt in the slightest bit welcome. However, yesterday, the sheer amount of people that showed up to these protests... They came out and made it very clear that we are NOT a nation of hate.

So it very much is NOT pointless. The message it sent out is very necessary, and very appreciated by everyone that could attend. I wish I could have gone. I really do. =(


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 22, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Meh. It's nice they're peacefully protesting. Even though it won't change anything.



It's their right and they're just expressing how they feel.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 22, 2017)

I was in D.C. ! It was phenomenal.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

How can you say for others to keep their opinions to themselves but then... I don't know.

I'm just going to provide two links (will edit) and then begone with this thread.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2017)

Roh said:


> I was in D.C. ! It was phenomenal.



where in dc did they march?


----------



## Tessie (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm in Philadelphia and 50k people showed up for Women's march! So amazing 

ALSO THIS MADE ME LAUGH


----------



## Bowie (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't like Madonna as a person very much, but it made me laugh when she said she'd often thought about blowing up the White House.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

Madonna thinking about blowing up the white house means she has some serious issues tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here are the links;

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...53018f9a0ec_story.html?utm_term=.c041871f451e

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2016...ats-turning-tide-against-hillary-clinton.html


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 22, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Madonna thinking about blowing up the white house means she has some serious issues tbh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


If you've nothing to contribute please don't post or edit any more. 

Sadly I was working during most of the March and had pre-made plans from before the march to hang with my little brother, otherwise I would have loved to have gone to the DC one. The pictures and speeches were pretty great, definitely enjoyed listening to Rep John Lewis' speech from Atlanta.


----------



## Leen (Jan 22, 2017)

Tom said:


> If you've nothing to contribute please don't post or edit any more.
> 
> Sadly I was working during most of the March and had pre-made plans from before the march to hang with my little brother, otherwise I would have loved to have gone to the DC one. The pictures and speeches were pretty great, definitely enjoyed listening to Rep John Lewis' speech from Atlanta.



Thanks, Tom  

I also really enjoyed Ashley Judd's Nasty Woman speech. Such powerful and moving words. Here's the video for any of those that missed it.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

Tom said:


> If you've nothing to contribute please don't post or edit any more.
> 
> Sadly I was working during most of the March and had pre-made plans from before the march to hang with my little brother, otherwise I would have loved to have gone to the DC one. The pictures and speeches were pretty great, definitely enjoyed listening to Rep John Lewis' speech from Atlanta.



I was contributing. It's a thread for TBT members and I was posting my opinion and my thoughts on it. 

I feel like just because I have a different opinion and I was trying to present both sides of a controversial issue that I can get in trouble unfairly. It's a thread. Discussion is supposed to happen. It's not supposed to be "backing up" and supporting the original poster. Especially when it comes to a political thread.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 22, 2017)

No, I didn't go. DC isn't far from where I currently live, either. I do really support the cause, but I really don't like large crowds. They stress me out and kinda even terrify me. So that's why I don't go.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 22, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Meh. It's nice they're peacefully protesting. Even though it won't change anything.



not sure how "largest activist movement in US history" (that also expanded across the entire globe) equates to "won't change anything". especially when even smaller movements managed to force change, but lol ok

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> I was contributing. It's a thread for TBT members and I was posting my opinion and my thoughts on it.
> 
> I feel like just because I have a different opinion and I was trying to present both sides of a controversial issue that I can get in trouble unfairly. It's a thread. Discussion is supposed to happen. It's not supposed to be "backing up" and supporting the original poster. Especially when it comes to a political thread.



also, please stop acting your age


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 22, 2017)

A lot of people from Minnesota on this thread...

I didn't attend. I don't think large protests are really all that effective. Yeah, you get to make some noise and get on TV, but well-organized local events are more effective in my opinion. I wonder where all of these marchers will be in 2 and 4 years when the next elections are. Hopefully this isn't just some fleeting thing for people to blow off some steam before getting lazy again when it actually counts.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> not sure how "largest activist movement in US history" (that also expanded across the entire globe) equates to "won't change anything". especially when even smaller movements managed to force change, but lol ok
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm being mature about this. I am acting 15 about this. 

I think the women's march was an outstanding event that showed the values of America. 

I however disagree with the reason why they protested as why they were protesting was not true.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> A lot of people from Minnesota on this thread...
> 
> I didn't attend. I don't think large protests are really all that effective. Yeah, you get to make some noise and get on TV, but well-organized local events are more effective in my opinion. I wonder where all of these marchers will be in 2 and 4 years when the next elections are. Hopefully this isn't just some fleeting thing for people to blow off some steam before getting lazy again when it actually counts.



Yes. That's what I'm saying. It won't be effective in my opinion as well.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 22, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> A lot of people from Minnesota on this thread...
> 
> I didn't attend. I don't think large protests are really all that effective. Yeah, you get to make some noise and get on TV, but well-organized local events are more effective in my opinion. I wonder where all of these marchers will be in 2 and 4 years when the next elections are. Hopefully this isn't just some fleeting thing for people to blow off some steam before getting lazy again when it actually counts.



I wouldn't say they're ineffective, but yeah they certainly can't be the only focus to get stuff done.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> I'm being mature about this. I am acting 15 about this.



sorry, but this is a contradiction


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I wouldn't say they're ineffective, but yeah they certainly can't be the only focus to get stuff done.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Please stop trying to start stuff. All I'm doing is being an active person on this thread.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 22, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I wouldn't say they're ineffective, but yeah they certainly can't be the only focus to get stuff done.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Protests can be effective if they're well-organized and there are people there to get names and contact info from protesters so they can be called / emailed later and kept motivated and politically active for other events and campaigns. If it just ends up being people getting together, marching, and then scattering afterward, then it's more or less a waste of time. For example, as much as I dislike the Tea Party movement, they were very disciplined and were effective at targeting their efforts to achieve the maximum political impact. I think a lot of liberals spend too much time focusing on the big, shiny objects like marches, and not enough on the less sexy stuff like attending neighborhood meetings, voter registration, and phone / door-to-door campaigning.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 22, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Please stop trying to start stuff. All I'm doing is being an active person on this thread.



aww, but you're so predictably fun to play with....


anyways, anyone involved in or supporting the movement, yes get active in other venues too. and above all, stay active

it goes without saying, that doing this for just a day, or a week, or even a month, etc, won't mean anything if you won't keep it up


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 22, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> A lot of people from Minnesota on this thread...
> 
> I didn't attend. I don't think large protests are really all that effective. Yeah, you get to make some noise and get on TV, but well-organized local events are more effective in my opinion. I wonder where all of these marchers will be in 2 and 4 years when the next elections are. Hopefully this isn't just some fleeting thing for people to blow off some steam before getting lazy again when it actually counts.


Hopefully with everything that's transpiring and will probably transpire these next four years, we get people more interested in the political climate of their countries, especially since it was a worldwide march.


----------



## Soupery (Jan 22, 2017)

One of my friends went there. I wish I could have attended as well but ("unfortunately") I don't live in America anymore. I'm glad to see so many people standing up for their own right and those of others.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

Nope, but my English teacher went to the one here in Jackson, MS.
I was impressed. I'm supporting them the whole way.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 22, 2017)

what exactly was the march about? Can't find any specifics even when searching with google and looking at instagram


----------



## Soraru (Jan 22, 2017)

im glad we have these marches. they help give reminders to the country of what problems are there that need to be solved.


----------



## kingblook (Jan 22, 2017)

i think the women's march was a fantastic protest... a lot of people that i look up to went, which was a nice sight. the country is really starting to come together with stuff like this. if most of the country can agree on one thing, it's that trump is gonna be a **** president, lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 22, 2017)

There was a women's march near my city, but it wasn't exactly in one of the safest areas to have a march. Going to a place with higher crime rates plus large amounts of protestors doesn't sound lIke a good idea.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

What about a Trump supporter's march? No. I'm serious. 

Trump supporters are viciously attacked for supporting Trump.


----------



## Tessie (Jan 22, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What about a Trump supporter's march? No. I'm serious.





Yeah, it was called the inauguration. To show your support for the new president. 
There doesn't need to be a supporters march, he's your president, the country spoke. Give it a rest, we get you have a contrasting opinion on this thread, and you shouldn't be "vicously attacked" for it, but don't expect to post on a topic that supports the total opposite of your views and expect to not be treated more negatively and then be upset for it.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 22, 2017)

marches get media. media gets attention. attention gets awareness. 
problems in this country don't get solved if they aren't acknowledged, and half of the time people won't admit/will deny that there is a problem. so marches/protests do have a purpose. if people are talking about their meaning, (and sometimes people try to deflect their meaning with something negative) we are reminded of the meaning behind these marches, and the problems that need to be discussed about and worked on to be solved.


----------



## seliph (Jan 22, 2017)

I didn't attend one (I'm in Canada, idk if we even had one but everyone trying to get to the states was denied entry lmao) but I think it's a good thing and definitely something that needed to happen.

However I do have one criticism that I think is worth bringing up: The amount of genitalia-obsessed signs ("This cat grabs back" "CatPower" "No Vag No Opinion" etc). They may have had good intentions but making feminism about vaginas is making it cissexist and transphobic and is moving _backwards_. Not every woman has a snatch and not everyone with one is a woman and feminism needs to move far far away from equating women to what's between their legs.


----------



## Tessie (Jan 22, 2017)

It's like a meat eater being obnoxious and saying "Yeah steak is great!" on a vegan thread and then being attacked for that statement and complaining afterwards wondering why he can't share his views lol


----------



## moonford (Jan 22, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What about a Trump supporter's march? No. I'm serious.
> 
> Trump supporters are viciously attacked for supporting Trump.



I thought you were going to post those two links and then begone, is Trump being President not enough for you? No? GO HOME. (You sound ridiculous)

This is about WOMEN, not those 'poor innocent Trump supporters' who support a man who has disgraced Women several times. (Do you see why you are being responded to negatively now?)


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I thought you were going to post those two links and then begone, is Trump being President not enough for you? No? GO HOME. (You sound ridiculous)
> 
> This is about WOMEN, not those 'poor innocent Trump supporters' who support a man who has disgraced Women several times. (Do you see why you are being responded to negatively now?)



hes helped women way more than he has disgraced them
but anyway
im fine with protest as long as no one is hurt or any property is damaged.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 22, 2017)

I honestly just enjoy hearing people chant "**** trump" in the streets, has a nice ring to it 

These women have the right to go protest in the street, and I'm glad they're uniting together for the cause. It would be so cool to be there in person if it's a peaceful one (which most are) c:


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 22, 2017)

Cory said:


> hes helped women way more than he has disgraced them
> but anyway
> im fine with protest as long as no one is hurt or any property is damaged.



"hes helped women way more than he has disgraced them"

"hes helped women way more"

"hes helped women"

"helped women"


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 22, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What about a Trump supporter's march? No. I'm serious.
> 
> Trump supporters are viciously attacked for supporting Trump.



https://twitter.com/Keffy/status/822819764879945728

if you really want

adjust to fit your local area as needed

(no don't actually do this)


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 22, 2017)

there was a pretty big one near me in san francisco. had i known about it, i would've tried to make it out! i've always wanted to be a part of a march/protest but i've never had the opportunity


----------



## moonford (Jan 22, 2017)

Cory said:


> hes helped women way more than he has disgraced them
> but anyway
> im fine with protest as long as no one is hurt or any property is damaged.








(That face though)
Lmao, helped women.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 22, 2017)

Rape 5+ women and say one or two of them is nice on Twitter.

You're right, he does more good than bad.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 22, 2017)

Double post glitch.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Rape 5+ women and say one or two of them is nice on Twitter.
> 
> You're right, he does more good than bad.



you wish hes raped women
but he has not


----------



## Bowie (Jan 22, 2017)

Cory said:


> you wish hes raped women
> but he has not



I wish it? No, I don't think I'd wish that on anybody.

He has admitted before that he used to go to beauty pageants, sneak into young girls' changing rooms, and look at them naked. The rape claims aren't that surprising when you consider how much of a pervert he is.


----------



## moonford (Jan 22, 2017)

Cory said:


> you wish hes raped women



That's disgusting.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2017)

didnt mean it like that but whatever


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

regardless, Donald Trump said some provocative things about women on tape and never really apologized about it, or showed remorse for the comments.

so I applaud the huge movement! and the unification behind an idea like that in a time where our nation-wide unity is very fragile


----------



## Leen (Jan 22, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I honestly just enjoy hearing people chant "**** trump" in the streets, has a nice ring to it
> 
> These women have the right to go protest in the street, and I'm glad they're uniting together for the cause. It would be so cool to be there in person if it's a peaceful one (which most are) c:



Definitely! Also fun fact: There were zero crimes and zero arrests made yesterday during the Women's March, in _all_ locations across the U.S. (can't speak for global locations). If this isn't a powerful statement towards a peaceful protest, I dunno what is.




> What about a Trump supporter's march? No. I'm serious.
> 
> Trump supporters are viciously attacked for supporting Trump.



Wow. It is truly alarming to read that. But then again, I have to keep in mind that you are 15 (even though my 13 year old brother knows better, but I digress). 

What about all of the people of color that have been assaulted and beaten by Trump supporters? What about all of the Islamic people/Muslims that were harassed/beaten and called terrorists just because of their religion/culture, also by Trump supporters? How about the LGBTQ community getting bashed by Trump supporters? How about all of the women? 

So who's really getting viciously attacked again? Oh...The Neo-Nazis/white supremacists? Got it.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 22, 2017)

I didn't attend but my sister and mother did in Austin Texas!


----------



## kayleee (Jan 22, 2017)

I didn't go because I had to work but over 175,000 people turned out on Seattle where I live.  it's really awesome to see people come together all across America and even the world for a cause. Very powerful.


----------



## dino (Jan 22, 2017)

N e s s said:


> I didn't attend but my sister and mother did in Austin Texas!



austin's was super impressive! for a mid sized metropolis it really got on the ball about being vocal and committing to its progressive roots. keep austin weird ~ 

& especially glad to see it in such a fervently red state.  :')

hope your mom and sister had a safe, good and empowering time !


----------



## Irelia (Jan 22, 2017)

My sister attended the march! She took lots of videos, and it looked really amazing. 
I really wish I could've went!

Most of my friends and family are extremely conservative, so they were obviously against it all... but I'm glad to see people here that support the march too. I just get kind of bothered by those who say that the women were "marching for the rights they already have." So many things wrong with that, but I don't want to get attacked on here... so I'll stop now.


----------



## ams (Jan 22, 2017)

There was actually one in my city up here in Canada! Awesome to see that kind of solidarity!


----------



## Corrie (Jan 22, 2017)

I would have went to one but there wasn't any near me so I just watched some videos and saw some pictures of people holding signs. It makes me SO happy to see so many people against trump. He's a horrid creature so I'm glad this many of people aren't taking his crap. I truly hope this does something about the current situation!!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 23, 2017)

My brother went!
"What do we want?"
"Equality!"
"When do we want it?"
"Now!"
It was very empowering.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 23, 2017)

Nope I didn't attend.  I wasn't interested in participating in the biggest temper tantrum because "she" didn't win.  We live in a country where women have the most rights, regardless of who's president that doesn't change my life.


----------



## tumut (Jan 23, 2017)

Richard Spencer getting punched in the face was the highlight imo


----------



## Leen (Jan 23, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> Nope I didn't attend.  I wasn't interested in participating in the biggest temper tantrum because "she" didn't win.  We live in a country where women have the most rights, regardless of who's president that doesn't change my life.



Instead of living in a country where women have the _most_ rights (compared to other countries), don't you want to live in a country with the _same_ rights as everyone else?


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

Dixx said:


> Richard Spencer getting punched in the face was the highlight imo



Serves the neo-nazi brut for being in public, he's an eye sore.

The only problem I have with that is...he is an ugly creature why would someone touch him??? Oh! Another thing, that person just backed up that fool's point that the left is more intolerable (which is BS) very stupid move but still...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm glad we got a reminder that punching Nazis is our civic duty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> that person just backed up that fool's point that the left is more intolerable



tbf, "ideological group pushing for systematic genocide" shouldn't be considered tolerable by *any* person, regardless of political leaning


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm glad we got a reminder that punching Nazis is our civic duty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yep, so that's why his stupid face was punched. c:


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 23, 2017)

i think there was one in stockholm but i didnt attend it lmao

i think it is Super cool how many ppl marched in the different marches !! it wont stop trump from being president but it is still important that ppl protest him ...  i still dont understand how he could become president,,, like wtf.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 23, 2017)

Leen said:


> Instead of living in a country where women have the _most_ rights (compared to other countries), don't you want to live in a country with the _same_ rights as everyone else?



Just curious, how do you think women have unequal rights?  Do you mean women in other countries don't have equal rights?  A woman was almost president, and she didn't lose because she was a woman, she lost because she is shady and creepy af - not sure how much more equal you can get.


----------



## Leen (Jan 23, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> Just curious, how do you think women have unequal rights?  Do you mean women in other countries don't have equal rights?  A woman was almost president, and she didn't lose because she was a woman, she lost because she is shady and creepy af - not sure how much more equal you can get.



Okay...Here are a few examples of many, and this is within the U.S., FYI:

1. Women earn $0.70 cents for every $1 a man makes (and that's white women, it's even less for women of color). 
2. Tampons and pads are taxed as luxury items while viagra (male erection drug) and rogaine (for baldness) are not.
3. The government is constantly trying to control what we can do with our bodies (i.e. access to birth control, abortion, etc.).
4. Retired women are twice as likely to live in poverty as retired men
5. We clearly have a greater risk for rape and domestic violence, including in the military
6. Let's not get started on women and careers in the military
7. Women face inequality is sports starting as young as high school where 28% of our country's public schools report a large gender inequality in sports
8. Women that are in a leadership role are considered a b***hes, while men in the same position are described as "strong" and a "natural born leader". 

We are the constant minority:
9. We are extremely underrepresented in government. We make up 51% of the population yet only 20% of congress is comprised of women. In news media where only 32% of women are on camera reporters and only 37% in print. In businesses where only 17% of Fortune 500 execs are women. Technology fields where women only make up 30% of the workforce at google/Microsoft/etc.


Shall I continue?


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

^ The march wasn't about Hillary not winning, it's about how misogynistic the new President is and about how he and his crapfest of a cabinet wants to strip women of the rights they _do_ have.


----------



## tumut (Jan 23, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> Just curious, how do you think women have unequal rights?  Do you mean women in other countries don't have equal rights?  A woman was almost president, and she didn't lose because she was a woman, she lost because she is shady and creepy af - not sure how much more equal you can get.


Jesus Christ this is a na?ve statement.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's mostly ingrained in our culture with how men and women are expected to act, and also how men are supposed to act and how it's harmful on both sides and striving for equality.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> Just curious, how do you think women have unequal rights?  Do you mean women in other countries don't have equal rights?  A woman was almost president, and she didn't lose because she was a woman, she lost because she is shady and creepy af - not sure how much more equal you can get.



So let me get this straight:

Being a politician = shady and creepy af

Grabbing women by the ***** = not shady and creepy af


----------



## Artist (Jan 23, 2017)

Leen said:


> Okay...Here are a few examples of many, and this is within the U.S., FYI:
> 
> 1. Women earn $0.70 cents for every $1 a man makes (and that's white women, it's even less for women of color).
> 2. Tampons and pads are taxed as luxury items while viagra (male erection drug) and rogaine (for baldness) are not.
> ...


Hold up, I don't give a **** about whatever your arguing, but some of these examples are very unfair to use in an argument. 

*"Tampons and pads are taxed as luxury items while viagra (male erection drug) and romaine (for baldness) are not."
*- You picked two random examples of untaxed items vs taxed items. They don't even correlate at all. Erection drugs may not be taxed the same as tampons, but where does it say that is because they're for males? Do you have a legit source?
- Romaine is a unisex item as far as I'm aware - women use it mainly. 

*"The government is constantly trying to control what we can do with our bodies (i.e. access to birth control, abortion, etc.)."*
- The "government" does the same to males. See: Viagra, an example you previously used. Same concept as birth control. 

*"Retired women are twice as likely to live in poverty as retired men"
*- You can argue this is a retaliation to the 1st point or women not making enough money, but "society" doesn't specifically try to put retired women in poverty. This is a poor inequality example.

*"We clearly have a greater risk for rape and domestic violence, including in the military"
*- Using words like "clearly" and "risk" are opinionated and should be left out of your argument. Stick to the facts.

*"Let's not get started on women and careers in the military"
"We are extremely underrepresented in government."*
- If this is the route you want to argue, show the facts of how many women have been denied the job opposed to men. It doesn't mean crap if you just give numbers of how many actually work in those fields because, again, it's a woman's choice to work in them. 

*"Women that are in a leadership role are considered a b***hes, while men in the same position are described as "strong" and a "natural born leader". "*
- Again, opinionated. Trash example.

*"Women face inequality is sports starting as young as high school where 28% of our country's public schools report a large gender inequality in sports"*
- Girls in public schools have the choice to play sports if they please.

Just stop acting so condescending oh my god. You either need to work on your forensic debate skills or just need to chill.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 23, 2017)

Leen said:


> Okay...Here are a few examples of many, and this is within the U.S., FYI:
> 
> 1. Women earn $0.70 cents for every $1 a man makes (and that's white women, it's even less for women of color).
> 2. Tampons and pads are taxed as luxury items while viagra (male erection drug) and rogaine (for baldness) are not.
> ...



this. all of this. 
i don't understand how there are people (especially women) in this country who aren't aware of this. whether woman has equal rights in this country, it shouldn't even need to be debated. they don't. period. 
there is also sources/fact/statistics/polls/events that back this up. sometimes you don't even need to see the polls all you got to do is look at the cast of who is in power/charge of our laws and such. and count how many women there are, compared to men.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 23, 2017)

I want to live in a world where women everywhere can be seen as equals to men. As far as I'm concerned, Trump sees women as objects. It makes me sad to think that in the 1900's women's minds were tainted that they can't do the same jobs as men and they should stick to the gender stereotypical roles like cooking, cleaning, etc. I think it's great that these women are marching because not only are they protesting against the worst "president" in U.S. history, but they are marching to promote that ALL women no matter what place or country get equal treatment. Sure in the U.S. we are _almost_ equal, but in some places around the world they have to be accompanied by men at all times outside of the house, cover their head and face with a cloth, when a man is talking with your husband and you are beside him look down, and more. like wtf??? that's total bs 
This isn't just about Trump, it's about the general welfare for all women. I think it's about time that the world should see that it doesn't matter what you are when you were born, and to give everyone the same rights no matter who or what they are.


----------



## Leen (Jan 23, 2017)

Artist said:


> Hold up, I don't give a **** about whatever your arguing, but some of these examples are very unfair to use in an argument.
> 
> *"Tampons and pads are taxed as luxury items while viagra (male erection drug) and romaine (for baldness) are not."
> *- You picked two random examples of untaxed items vs taxed items. They don't even correlate at all. Erection drugs may not be taxed the same as tampons, but where does it say that is because they're for males? Do you have a legit source?
> ...




Rogaine is primarily marketed towards men. Not saying that women don't suffer from baldness, but that is mainly a man's affliction lol. And fine don't like tampons? How about men's razors vs women's razors? Regulation of Viagra vs birth control used for alternative  reasons (PCOS, endometriosis, etc). This one also goes for your second comment about viagra vs birth control--which is laughable considering that insurance will cover viagra and it can be taken without permission or opinion from your employer, congressman, etc--much unlike birth control. 

Don't condescendingly tell me how to formulate my argument and how to "stick to facts" when you're of the alternative facts variety there yourself. And by "clearly" I mean look it up on the CDC website. It's a fact. 

"It's a woman's choice to work in these fields" -- wrong. It's an employers choice to choose to hire men over equally qualified (or higher qualified) women for these jobs. Again, you can look this information up on the US Bureau of Stats and census info along with independent reporting sources. Another fact for you. 

"Girls in public schools have the choice to practice sports if they wish" -- To borrow your words that's opinionated and a trash example. There are less sports programs funded for girls than boys in public schools. You can look that one up as well. 

Maybe instead of criticizing my choice of words, you can come back with actual facts and thoughts of your own? Since you didn't list a SINGLE fact or piece of evidence in your reply. Instead of whining about how I phrase a sentence how about you actually contribute an original thought?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2017)

Leen said:


> Okay...Here are a few examples of many, and this is within the U.S., FYI:
> 
> 1. Women earn $0.70 cents for every $1 a man makes (and that's white women, it's even less for women of color).



The issue with the "pay gap" is that people look directly at a man and a woman working the same job, see different pays, and assume there's a pay gap without looking at other factors.



Leen said:


> 2. Tampons and pads are taxed as luxury items while viagra (male erection drug) and rogaine (for baldness) are not.



Yeah this one's bull****, **** the pink tax.

Thank god my state doesn't tax tampons and pads. Pennsylvania, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, and Minnesota have all solved this problem 



Leen said:


> 3. The government is constantly trying to control what we can do with our bodies (i.e. access to birth control, abortion, etc.).



True.



Leen said:


> 4. Retired women are twice as likely to live in poverty as retired men



Source?



Leen said:


> 5. We clearly have a greater risk for rape and domestic violence, including in the military



I'm sorry, but "clearly"? That's a little sexist. How are women "clearly" at a greater risk?



Leen said:


> 6. Let's not get started on women and careers in the military



No, please do.



Leen said:


> 7. Women face inequality is sports starting as young as high school where 28% of our country's public schools report a large gender inequality in sports



I don't care enough about sports to answer this.



Leen said:


> 8. Women that are in a leadership role are considered a b***hes, while men in the same position are described as "strong" and a "natural born leader".



Men are also considered a*****es in leadership roles. Or a douchebag, or a dick, etc etc.



Leen said:


> 9. We are extremely underrepresented in government. We make up 51% of the population yet only 20% of congress is comprised of women. In news media where only 32% of women are on camera reporters and only 37% in print. In businesses where only 17% of Fortune 500 execs are women. Technology fields where women only make up 30% of the workforce at google/Microsoft/etc.



I can't say anything about the news media, print media, businesses, or tech fields, because I don't have the easily accessed sources for how many women actually try to go for those positions. BUT what I do have is a source on how many women ran for office in 2016!

16 women ran for Senate (40 in primaries) and 166 ran for the House of Representatives (272 in primaries) in 2016. There were overall 34 seats up for election in the Senate, and the entire House was up, which is 435 seats. Why do so few run?


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I can't say anything about the news media, print media, businesses, or tech fields, because I don't have the easily accessed sources for how many women actually try to go for those positions. BUT what I do have is a source on how many women ran for office in 2016!
> 
> 16 women ran for Senate (40 in primaries) and 166 ran for the House of Representatives (272 in primaries) in 2016. There were overall 34 seats up for election in the Senate, and the entire House was up, which is 435 seats. Why do so few run?


Women don't run for office as much as men do because politics is nasty and most of them don't want to be dragged through the mud. Women face a double standard in politics where they are considered too soft if they try to be nice and considerate of people, but if they try to be vocal and assertive and tough, then they are viewed as *****es. In the Senate races, many of the women running lost to male opponents.


----------



## Tessie (Jan 23, 2017)

Leen said:


> 2. Tampons and pads are taxed as luxury items while viagra (male erection drug) and rogaine (for baldness) are not.



Wait sorry as a pharmacy student I just have to comment on this, excuse my off topic-ness lol

erectile dysfunction drugs like viagra are extremely expensive and insurance companies won't ever pay for it. Viagra itself can go for about $50 a pill and I have told men before their copay, sometimes just for 12 pills, is $700. it's *very* luxury indeed lol.
minoxidil (rogaine) is actually a blood pressure medication and depending on the dose it can indeed be treated for baldness, but for both sexes, not just men.

however yes, its ridiculous to tax tampons/pads, for use of a natural biological feature of women, as luxury :/ 
fortunately...my state doesnt tax them. go PA!


----------



## Leen (Jan 23, 2017)

Tessie said:


> Wait sorry as a pharmacy student I just have to comment on this, excuse my off topic-ness lol
> 
> erectile dysfunction drugs like viagra are extremely expensive and insurance companies won't ever pay for it. Viagra itself can go for about $50 a pill and I have told men before their copay, sometimes just for 12 pills, is $700. it's *very* luxury indeed lol.
> minoxidil (rogaine) is actually a blood pressure medication and depending on the dose it can indeed be treated for baldness, but for both sexes, not just men.
> ...



Looking further into it and it looks like viagra just recently within the past year hasn't been covered by most insurance companies. I stand corrected. 

By referencing to viagra, I was trying to make a point that women's birth contraceptives are heavily regulated and our tampons/pads are taxed in most states. 

Thanks for your input, Tessie


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 24, 2017)

yo w/ ppl saying "but men have those issues too !!!" in reply to issues women face...  like do u realize that ut is on complwtely different levels? women are victims of sexual assault abd sexual abuse way more iften than men. yes, men can get raped but women are victims way more often. 
also why do peoole only care about men being raped when they want to say that women being raped isnt such a big issues smh

cat calling, slut shaming, the "boys will be boys" mindset and othr types of casual sexism are things women experience. women are called *****es or bossy when taking the role of a leader. i have personally both seen it and experienced it. it is Super obvious when boys and girls are treated way differently because of their gender.
women have to deal w/ a bunch of crappy sexist **** and imo u all should listen to women and their experiences instead of yelling for sources and Real Facts bc it is kinda crappy to dismiss their experiences ..., like isnt it better to listen instead of screaming about how theyre filthy liars or w/e


----------



## Goshi (Jan 24, 2017)

I just wish there wasn't an eerie feel of trans exclusiveness. Still totally in support of the cause, though.


----------



## Leen (Jan 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> yo w/ ppl saying "but men have those issues too !!!" in reply to issues women face...  like do u realize that ut is on complwtely different levels? women are victims of sexual assault abd sexual abuse way more iften than men. yes, men can get raped but women are victims way more often.
> also why do peoole only care about men being raped when they want to say that women being raped isnt such a big issues smh
> 
> cat calling, slut shaming, the "boys will be boys" mindset and othr types of casual sexism are things women experience. women are called *****es or bossy when taking the role of a leader. i have personally both seen it and experienced it. it is Super obvious when boys and girls are treated way differently because of their gender.
> women have to deal w/ a bunch of crappy sexist **** and imo u all should listen to women and their experiences instead of yelling for sources and Real Facts bc it is kinda crappy to dismiss their experiences ..., like isnt it better to listen instead of screaming about how theyre filthy liars or w/e









This is everything. Thank you, visibleghost. <3 Literally all what I was trying to defend.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goshi said:


> I just wish there wasn't an eerie feel of trans exclusiveness. Still totally in support of the cause, though.



Goshi, could you elaborate on this? I'd like to hear more on your thoughts about it.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 24, 2017)

Leen said:


> This is everything. Thank you, visibleghost. <3 Literally all what I was trying to defend.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 idk what goshi meant exactly but a lot of signs were kinda focused on genitalia and that is trans exclusionary because genitalia=/=gender ... it is better to focus on women's issues instead of on genitalia and women shouldnt be represented by boobs or vaginas lmao


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> idk what goshi meant exactly but a lot of signs were kinda focused on genitalia and that is trans exclusionary because genitalia=/=gender ... it is better to focus on women's issues instead of on genitalia and women shouldnt be represented by boobs or vaginas lmao



You've got to have a little perspective here. What's the bigger problem for transgender people: vagina signs and hats, or Trump? I'm in favor of transgender rights and accepting people, but this is part of the political correctness gone amok which has helped fuel far-right backlashes around the world.


----------



## Leen (Jan 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> idk what goshi meant exactly but a lot of signs were kinda focused on genitalia and that is trans exclusionary because genitalia=/=gender ... it is better to focus on women's issues instead of on genitalia and women shouldnt be represented by boobs or vaginas lmao



I completely agree


----------



## Envy (Jan 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> yo w/ ppl saying "but men have those issues too !!!" in reply to issues women face...  like do u realize that ut is on complwtely different levels? women are victims of sexual assault abd sexual abuse way more iften than men. yes, men can get raped but women are victims way more often.
> also why do peoole only care about men being raped when they want to say that women being raped isnt such a big issues smh
> 
> cat calling, slut shaming, the "boys will be boys" mindset and othr types of casual sexism are things women experience. women are called *****es or bossy when taking the role of a leader. i have personally both seen it and experienced it. it is Super obvious when boys and girls are treated way differently because of their gender.
> women have to deal w/ a bunch of crappy sexist **** and imo u all should listen to women and their experiences instead of yelling for sources and Real Facts bc it is kinda crappy to dismiss their experiences ..., like isnt it better to listen instead of screaming about how theyre filthy liars or w/e



The "funny" thing is that it's shown time and time again when the news come out that a man was raped, it's always _men_ that are not taking it seriously and saying "She was hot. Lucky!" and nonsense like that. _MEN_ devalue men getting raped, not feminists.


----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> You've got to have a little perspective here. What's the bigger problem for transgender people: vagina signs and hats, or Trump? I'm in favor of transgender rights and accepting people, but this is part of the political correctness gone amok which has helped fuel far-right backlashes around the world.



Just because one thing is _more_ of a problem doesn't mean another thing should be ignored or disregarded as a problem.

I think (cis) women have every right to express their wants for their own bodies (being their uteri + vaginas) but I think there is a way to do it without being cissexist. Like I said previously in this thread, not everyone with a uterus + a vagina is a woman. Those people need to be able to own their own bodies as well. I don't believe most of these women had any intention of excluding trans people but you can make pro-abortion signs without making them look like "Woman = Vagina", especially when TERFs are still a huge problem in the feminism community.


----------



## dino (Jan 24, 2017)

it's funny, because i've been having this same convo w a lot of people about the nature of what a women's march should be and how the categorizing of it as specifically a WOMEN's march, while pointed, is in some ways reductive. 

cis women were by far the largest number there and they present their cause and also gender itself in a very binary VAGINA = FEMALE way. so, saying this march is specifically for women both presents it as specifically for only cis women and ignores a lot of the larger problems that people who experience multiple axis of oppression and are most as risk from the now-in-power regime and policies, are facing in america right now, ie. if you are trying to truly help people who are going to be harmed, you should be focusing on lifting and supporting those MOST at risk, at the lowest common denominator, such as low income, disabled, trans/nonbinary, people of color etc. activism efforts should always protect those less able to fight back or socially in power.  

i like the women's march. i'm glad people are considering mass civil protest as a viable, important and frequently exercised right. but i question the effect of such actions when so much of it is surface level protest such as "MY P***Y GRABS BACK." rather than like, iunno, calling senators every day and saying "i support equal access to gender affirming hormone care including unequivocal and non-condition based care for transgender people. please support such bills."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> You've got to have a little perspective here. What's the bigger problem for transgender people: vagina signs and hats, or Trump? I'm in favor of transgender rights and accepting people, but this is part of the political correctness gone amok which has helped fuel far-right backlashes around the world.



i think that's the thing tho: perspective. for trans people, the right to not feel like their body isn't good enough/doesn't have the right parts/is not a true 'woman's body' is just as important as access to health care that will be severed under trump. both of those are sides of bodily autonomy and right to mental and physical safety. 

saying one is worse than another is like asking people to pick if they would rather eat a whole prickly pear or a whole pineapple. one might hurt less, but it doesn't make either pleasant. 

could you maybe define political correctness for me, though? i'm curious because i always hear people site it as a reason to not do things but never hear a concrete definition of what it truly is.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2017)

How about this: men and women should both get recognition for their suffering and treated with the same urgency and respect regardless of their sex. Who would've thought?


----------



## Goshi (Jan 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> idk what goshi meant exactly but a lot of signs were kinda focused on genitalia and that is trans exclusionary because genitalia=/=gender ... it is better to focus on women's issues instead of on genitalia and women shouldnt be represented by boobs or vaginas lmao



Yeah, that was what I meant. Cis women can take pride in their bodies, sure, but a lot of the time it comes off as terf-y. Like Gyro said, there is a way to do this without being cissexist or exclusionary.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 24, 2017)

i wish i could've gone but there were none near me


----------

